# Vinyl tear away



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Anytime I have used it I sprayed both the piece and the surface.

What else other than spray adhesive can I use? Can I use a bead of construction adhesive or just plain old staples? I don't want a fracture.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

How large?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I want to run it between a soffit along the top of a kitchen trim detail


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

The Drywall Doctor - Ray will reply to your questions too

Everything You Need to Know About Tear Away Bead


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Steve. 

Ultimately I made a call to trim Tex Technical Support. Spray adhesive and staples are really the only method they support. They don't want any solid wood attachment or other means that would prevent they expect to happen.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

interesting video. where might you use tear away bead?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

AustinDB said:


> interesting video. where might you use tear away bead?


Drywall wrap meets window or......


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I staple plastic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance here but I see no real advantage to using this. Am I missing something ?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kirkdc said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but I see no real advantage to using this. Am I missing something ?


It keeps mud off unwanted surfaces and gives you a clean edge after you peel away the strip.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

kirkdc said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but I see no real advantage to using this. Am I missing something ?


I use it in basements that aren't getting finished ceilings.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

That’s a stupid video. Hack job. I stopped it after about one minute. Poor example. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Big Shoe said:


> That’s a stupid video. Hack job. I stopped it after about one minute. Poor example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I kinda thought the same thing.

For years I've just used tape, mud and caulk it. This tear-away thing looks like a lot more work to me. Tape it, mud it and done.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Big Shoe said:


> That’s a stupid video. Hack job. I stopped it after about one minute. Poor example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I skimmed through it. The guy is a hack fo sho. He did say he was also a realtor. What was he trying to accomplish with drywall under the windows?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kirkdc said:


> I kinda thought the same thing.
> 
> For years I've just used tape, mud and caulk it. This tear-away thing looks like a lot more work to me. Tape it, mud it and done.


In fairness to tear-away, the video is not everything you need to know about it.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Freaking "Youtube." Instructions on how to do chit wrong.

"Install a ceiling fan" really should be titled "How to burn your house down"

"How to repair your lawmower" should be re-titled "How to lose 3 fingers in 2 seconds."

"Easy way to re-roof your own house and save money" should read "How to be a dumbass and break your neck falling off your roof."


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tearaway has some unique places that make it awesome.

I've used it against brick allows you to spackle nice and just tear it off afterwards. I've even used it to replace a ceiling where the walls were wallpapered and I didn't want a flat tape against the wallpaper.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Tom M said:


> Tearaway has some unique places that make it awesome.
> 
> I've used it against brick allows you to spackle nice and just tear it off afterwards. I've even used it to replace a ceiling where the walls were wallpapered and I didn't want a flat tape against the wallpaper.


Thanks, I'll have to look into it for sure.


----------

